# Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?



## Joschel (15. August 2014)

Moin Moin,

Habe vor meine Rolle(Aluminium) mit einer geflochtenen Schnur zu versehen. Jetzt hab ich des öfteren gehört das umbedingt eine Monofile als Basis unterliegen sollte da die geflochtene sonst rutscht.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Auf alle Fälle. Einzige Ausnahme wäre, wenn die Spule bereits werksseitig mit einer Gummiauflage versehen ist. Geflecht direkt auf dem nackten Spulenkörper rutscht garaniert bei stärkerem Zug durch.

Du kannst auch mit einem (doppelseitigen) Klebeband unterfüttern. Davon rate ich allerdings dringend ab, wenn die Rolle öfter mal im Meer gefischt wird. Salzwasser, der Kleber und Zeit führen gerne zu einer gewissen Auflösung des Klebstoffes und hinterlassen eine riesen Sauerei. Im schlimmsten Fall staut sich auch noch Näße und dann ist es bis zum Lochfrass an der Spule nicht mehr weit.


----------



## jkc (15. August 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Hi, ja das ist eine Möglichkeit, wenige Wicklungen reichen dafür schon aus. Einige nutzen auch etwas Klebeband um das Durchdrehen der geflochtenen zu verhindern. Ich bin mit der ersten Lösung aber glücklich.

Inzwischen gibt es auch Spulen mit Gummieinsatz der das alles unnötig macht.
Edit: Notiz an mich - schneller schreiben ;-)

Grüße JK


----------



## Franky (15. August 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Siehe Andal...
Ich kann nur den Zusatz beifügen, dass die Lösungsmittel im Kleber mitunter sehr agressiv sind und die Schnur zermürben. Sie zerfällt quasi am Spulenkern zu Staub/Fusseln!
Ein paar Lagen Monofil sind für mich alternativlos


----------



## Joschel (15. August 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Super vielen dank!!
Ich werde mir ein bisschen Monoschnur unterspulen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann den Beitrag von Franky nur bestätigen!!
Ich habe beinahe täglich Spulen auf dem Tisch wo neue Schnur auf und die alte vorher abgespult werden soll.

Meistens sind die unteren Lagen Dank (Salz)Wasser, Klebeband und Temperatur  zu einem Kern zusammengebacken und fast unlösbar mit der Spule verbunden.
Lasst den Mist wirklich unten und kauft euch lieber eine Spule mit günstiger Mono zum unterfüttern.
Außerdem ist so eine vermackte Spule auch eine Wertminderung und senkt den Wiederverkaufswert.


----------



## Lorenz (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Andal schrieb:


> *Auf alle Fälle.* Einzige Ausnahme wäre, wenn die Spule bereits werksseitig mit einer Gummiauflage versehen ist. *Geflecht direkt auf dem nackten Spulenkörper rutscht garaniert bei stärkerem Zug durch. *




*Myth Busting:* _The truth about line slipping on the spool _
http://www.jerry-brown-industries.com/841.html

Ich werde es in Zukunft auch so probieren wie es von denen empfohlen wird...


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Hi, ich verstehe nur Kreuzwicklung.:q

Kapiere deren Empfehlung nicht, wie soll die Schnur befestigt werden? 

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



jkc schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibt es auch Spulen mit Gummieinsatz der das alles unnötig macht.


Eigentlich ein schöner Gedanke, aber ...
wie länge hält dieses und was macht man dann, wenn es weggebröselt ist?  |kopfkrat

Die RedArc z.B. hatte so eine dusslige eingefräste Öse im Kern zum Anknoten, aber herum rattenscharfe Kanten.  

Monofil ist eh am Besten zum Ausgleichen drunter, nachspulen , und evtl. rettet es einem mal den Arsch und Angeltag, wenn man mehr lose Reserve zum hinterherlaufen hat ... um die Buhne herum, oder dem Fisch nach hunderten Meter die Puste etwas ausgeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Myth Busting:* _The truth about line slipping on the spool _
> http://www.jerry-brown-industries.com/841.html
> 
> Ich werde es in Zukunft auch so probieren wie es von denen empfohlen wird...


Schreib mal bitte einen Abstract dazu :q
(sehr lang, kleinste Schrift und keine Bilder, da geht man gar nicht mehr :g)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hab jetzt das gelesen und das reicht schon: 
As you know from the many trouble shooting questions *that spectra does slip*.  The above quote is from the Jerry Brown Spectra site.  I am unsure if Spectra will slip if, according to the above quote if the line is properly wound on the spool.  Given that we have heard from a number of members that the spectra was slipping, I want to be sure that when I load the Spectra on I do so, so that it will not slip.  We even heard that the Spectra was slipping even though the member had put on electric tap before winding on the Spectra. 

Wenn die Schnur irgendwann einfach mal rumslippen will, ist das doch große Sch.... am Wasser, im großen Moment der Momente. 
Vermeiden - siehe oben.


----------



## ragbar (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Man kann auch einfach eine entsprechend der Spule breite Gummirutschsicherung aus einem alten Fahrradschlauch herausschneiden.
  Das so gewonnene breite Gummibannd muß aber zum Spulenkerndm passen und muß stramm anliegen, bevor Geflochtene (in den unteren Lagen ebenfalls Sehr stramm) aufgezogen wird.


----------



## Franky (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



ragbar schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach eine entsprechend der Spule breite Gummirutschsicherung aus einem alten Fahrradschlauch herausschneiden.
> Das so gewonnene breite Gummibannd muß aber zum Spulenkerndm passen und muß stramm anliegen, bevor Geflochtene (in den unteren Lagen ebenfalls Sehr stramm) aufgezogen wird.



Viel zu viel Gefuddel, viel zu "unzuverlässig"...

Und was Alan schreibt ist ebenfalls ziemlich eindeutig:
"my local shop would the spectra onto the makaira 20 that i just bought.  i watched the guy.  he had it as tight as he could get it, you could smell the plastic from the spool, but i could tell that it was way too loose.  alan"
--> taucht  nich die Bohne ohne! :q

Mal kurz geschaut:
Avet empfiehlt ein Stück Tape (siehe dazu Jens' und meine Erfahrung) und meint, ein paar Lagen Mono würden das Problem nicht beheben.
http://www.avetreels.net/BRAIDED_LINE_PRECAUTIONS.html

PowerPro ist es egal, ob Tape oder Mono...
http://www.powerpro.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/power_pro_v2/info/powerpro_superline.html

Dito Quantum:
http://www.quantumfishing.com/CustomerService/Troubleshooting.aspx?KnowledgeID=2767

Und das sind nur einige von mehreren englisch-sprachigen Seiten... JB scheint der einzige zu sein, der meint, den Mythos zerstört zu haben will sein kann... #d

Meine Erfahrung mit Klebezeugs reicht mir aus, mit Mono habe ich noch nie rutschende Schnurpakete erlebt - und so wird es bleiben. Geht relativ schnell, ist zuverlässig und nix geht "kaputt"! So what - never change a winning team!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Na klar geht Mono!
Was bei mir aber auch völllig problemfrei funktioniert sind die kleinen Klebeetiketten mit denen man Fotos einklebt. Die haben sich auch noch nie angelöst im Salzwasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Franky schrieb:


> , mit Mono habe ich noch nie rutschende Schnurpakete erlebt - und so wird es bleiben.


Bei mir auch - als ABU noch ne richtige, eigenständige Firma war und so vor 20, 30 Jahren die ersten Geflechte kamen, hatte ich die auch auf ner Ultramag-Baitcaster drauf.

Natürlich ohne Unterfütterung..

Und nach ein paar Wochen war auf einmal die "Bremse kaputt" - dachte ich.

Konntest auf- und zudrehen wie man wollte, Rolle gab immer leicht Schnur frei.....

Also damit zum Händler, der schaute genauso doof wie ich - "gibts doch nicht".....

Also eingeschickt nach Schweden.

Kam unrepariert zurück mit dem freundlichen Hinweis, zukünftig etwas Mono zu unterfüttern, weil das gesamte geflochtene Schnurpaket eben "durchrutschte"..

Seitdem habe ich "kaputte" Bremse dieser Art dank Monounterfütterung nie mehr gehabt und kann mich daher Franky nur anschliessen.


----------



## Jetblack (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



> - "gibts doch nicht".....



Das ist gar nicht so ungewöhnlich   weil die Anleitung liest ja keiner.

Seit einiger Zeit macht z.B. Avet eine Stempel innen in den Deckel, den man fast nicht übersehen kann. Der Inhalt läuft darauf hinaus, das man Tape drauf machen soll.

Ich bevorzuge einen halben Quadratzentimeter Tesa Powerstrip auf dem Spulenkern, das ist die sauberste und schnellste Lösung, die zuverlässig hält.
Zudem lässt sich der auch nach Jahren zuverlässig ohne Lösungsmittel wieder abziehen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

War letztes WE bei AM Angelsport in Kirchheim. Der Chef riet mir ab Mono drunter zu machen. Würde sich im Drill verschieben und die Bremse kaputt machen...

So kann man auch mehr Meter teure Schnur verkaufen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Würde sich im Drill verschieben und die Bremse kaputt machen...



Verschobene Argumentation.
Schräg


----------



## Hennesee81 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Hab ich mir dann auch gedacht... Naja, zum Glück wußte ich was ich kaufen wollte und brauchte eigentlich nur die Info wo was steht


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Hier noch was zur praktischen Umsetzung: http://www.mein-fang.de/index.php/berichte/Aufspulen_geflochtener_Schn%C3%BCre_leicht_gemacht.html


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> War letztes WE bei AM Angelsport in Kirchheim. Der Chef riet mir ab Mono drunter zu machen. Würde sich im Drill verschieben und die Bremse kaputt machen...



Nicht Dein Ernst??? #q#d#q#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Das wirft kein gutes Licht auf die (nicht)vorhandene technische Kompetenz der AM'ler #d


----------



## Hennesee81 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Ja war so. Ich hab gefragt ob er mir die Schnur mit Mono unterfüttern kann, so dass ich 150m geflochtene drauf hab. Da sagte er sollte man nicht tun, weil dann die Bremse kaputt geht weil sich die Geflochtene in die Monofile schneidet. War so ein kleinerer mit schwarzen Haaren.

Wobei ich trotzdem weiter da kaufen werde


----------



## Jetblack (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



> Wobei ich trotzdem weiter da kaufen werde



Mach ruhig - aber die Rollen bespulst Du dir lieber selber! 
Wenn man das manuell macht, dann weisst Du hinterher was Du hast, bist für deine eigenen Fehler verantwortlich und hast hoffentlich Vertrauen in deine Arbeit.


----------



## Hennesee81 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Entweder selber oder beim Angelladen um die Ecke. Der macht das super und ohne Probleme mit unterfüttern


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Ich hab gefragt ob er mir die Schnur mit Mono unterfüttern kann, so dass ich 150m geflochtene drauf hab.


Ist eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, da muß der Kunde nicht fragen ob man das unterfüttert.


Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Da sagte er sollte man nicht tun, weil dann die Bremse kaputt geht weil sich die Geflochtene in die Monofile schneidet.


 Cool, dieser Satz sorgt für eine ausreichende Erheiterung die für den ganzen Tag reicht.:q

Wenn ich für jeden Kilometer Schnur die wir schon unterfüttert haben und noch "auf Halde" liegen haben, 5€ bekäme....


Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Wobei ich trotzdem weiter da kaufen werde


 Wenn du keine andere Möglichkeit hast...



Jetblack schrieb:


> Mach ruhig - aber die Rollen bespulst Du dir lieber selber!
> Wenn man das manuell macht, dann weisst Du hinterher was Du hast, bist  für deine eigenen Fehler verantwortlich und hast hoffentlich Vertrauen  in deine Arbeit.


Nicht zwingend. Bei uns kann der Kunde vorm Spulgerät stehen, er sieht das Messgerät und er sieht was wir tun - so ist es richtig und für beide Seiten eine Absicherung.
Und wenn ein Kunde aus dem Onlineshop seine Rolle bespult haben möchte sind wir penibel genau und eher mal ein Meter zuviel als zuwenig (wenn lose Ware gewünscht ist) - man weiß nie ob der wirklich mal die Lauflänge nachmißt.


----------



## Hennesee81 (28. Oktober 2014)

Mein Laden um die Ecke macht das auch so. Da läuft alles bestens!
Hab bei AM nachgefragt, da ich sowieso da war. Rolle bespulen mache ich normalerweise selber.

Auch wenn man nicht weiß ob er nachmisst sollte die verkaufte Menge der gelieferten Menge entsprechen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man nicht weiß ob er nachmisst sollte die verkaufte Menge der gelieferten Menge entsprechen.


Eben, denn sonst wäre es Betrug! 

Leider weiß ich weiß nur zu genau das der Chinamann bei der Produktion gerne mal ein, zwei, drei Meter "vergisst" bzw. es nicht so genau nimmt mit der angegebenen Lauflänge.

Wir hatten auch schon Spulen mit 300m Lauflänge wie auf der Packung angegeben, allerdings mit einem Knoten in der Mitte.|bigeyes


----------



## Hennesee81 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Ja ja, die Freunde aus Fernost


----------



## Mücke1978 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Ich fische halb und halb. Im Sommer ist die geflochtene oben,vor dem ersten Frost wird die Sache auf die zweite Spule umgespult. Natürlich mit ein klebchen fixiert.


----------



## Fxshckxr (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Man kann auch mit einem feinen Bohrer den Spulenkern durchbohren und mit einem guten Knoten das ganze befestigen. 
Da rutscht auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Franky (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Gibt es überhaupt so lange dünne Bohrer und passende Miniaturbohrfutter, um an die "doofe" Stelle ein so langes Loch zu bohren? 
Nix für ungut, aber ich glaube, die paar Meter Mono drunter sind weniger aufwendig und "zerstörerisch".


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Gibts schon..nur sollte man die Bohrung gut nachbearbeiten.

Ansonsten wird das ein sehr kurzer Knotentest


----------



## Jetblack (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



> Man kann auch mit einem feinen Bohrer den Spulenkern durchbohren und mit einem guten Knoten das ganze befestigen.
> Da rutscht auch nichts mehr.



Ich drück es mal sehr drastisch aus: Der in 15 Jahren wohl saudümmste Vorschlag zu dem Thema! 
Bevor die Sache eskaliert gibt's gleich auch den ersten Ignore in dieser Zeit dazu! Jetzt brauchst Du nichts mehr schreiben und ich muss so einen Mist nicht mehr lesen.

Mit heute wenig toleranten Grüßen

Nick


----------



## Angler9999 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Fishcker schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit einem feinen Bohrer den Spulenkern durchbohren und mit einem guten Knoten das ganze befestigen.
> Da rutscht auch nichts mehr.




Cool und nen Dübel verwenden.


----------



## Fxshckxr (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Ich drück es mal sehr drastisch aus: Der in 15 Jahren wohl saudümmste Vorschlag zu dem Thema!
> Bevor die Sache eskaliert gibt's gleich auch den ersten Ignore in dieser Zeit dazu! Jetzt brachst Du nichts mehr schreiben und ich muss so einen Mist nicht mehr lesen.
> 
> Mit heute wenig toleranten Grüßen
> ...




Es gibt auch Spulen zu kaufen die schon eine Bohrung haben. 
Wer technisch etwas versiert ist bekommt es auch hin.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*



Fishcker schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Spulen zu kaufen die schon eine Bohrung haben.
> Wer technisch etwas versiert ist bekommt es auch hin.



So ist es #6


----------



## Fxshckxr (30. November 2014)

*AW: Monoschnur unter Geflochtene Ja oder Nein?*

Bei Multirollen funktioniert sowas natürlich nicht, wegen der Achse. 
Mein Opa hatte so ein Klebeband immer benutzt wie es die Ärzte immer benutzen für Verbände. Ein weißes aus Stoff.


----------

